
Post incorporation things to take care of while using Stripe Atlas - mchakravarti7
Currently in the process of evaluating services to use in order to incorporate a company, and I&#x27;m a bit confused about what post-incorporation documentation does Stripe Atlas actually provide help with. They say that they provide templates for all the documents, but what kind of documents are actually left to be submitted? the 83b form is one that comes to mind.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate it if anybody who has used Atlas can talk a bit more about this. thanks!
======
rman666
Have you asked Stripe?

~~~
mchakravarti7
yes I emailed them, but I was wondering if there's anybody over here who could
answer my question too

